
Show HN: Gifaro: iOS App that lets you parody the Stranger Things title sequence - tartuffe78
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gifaro/id1294064974?mt=8
======
tartuffe78
Example creation:
[https://media.giphy.com/media/3otWplKFLAwcgBo4KY/giphy.gif](https://media.giphy.com/media/3otWplKFLAwcgBo4KY/giphy.gif)

Let's you customize title text, credits text, duration, color, and add an
optional audio track.

I'm working on adding more title sequences, with Star Wars coming up next.

